# Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

I just got a Touareg with no manual. I have it and the Bentley CD ordered. 
In the meantime I need to charge the battery and cant figure out how to remove panel in front of seat. It was dead for a few months in the cold weather and I want to double check to be sure it didnt freeze and bust the sides.
Also I'm not sure this vehicle had the PDI done yet. Can anyone tell me what to look for in regards to a battery disconnect switch in the seat area. Supposedly the dealer removes these as part of the pre delievery inspection.
One last thing, with a jumpbox attached can I turn the key to a "on" position without danger of engine cranking to get it out of park? 
I guess what Im asking is when you insert the key and turn it to the right, is there a position past 12:00 that cranks engine, and thens springs back to 12:00 when you let go of the key?
I need to roll it around my shop, but dont want it to accidentally activate the starter.
Any pointers appreciated.










_Modified by vwcrzy at 1:39 PM 7-5-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (vwcrzy)*

Why don't you use the terminals under the hood to charge the battery?


----------



## Pah-to (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (vwcrzy)*

I don't know how to get to the battery under the seat to check for possible freeze damage.
But you can attempt to charge it from the terminals under the hood, on the driver's side, toward the rear of the engine bay. The positive terminal has a plastic safety cover, otherwise I think the terminals look kind of obvious.
You can safely turn the key to about 1:30 to turn the ignition on and get it out of park. If you turn it further to about 2:30 against a heavier spring-action, then that will activate the starter which it sounds like you want to avoid. 
Good Luck


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (Pah-to)*

I went out to the parking lot and turned my ignition to on at 1:30, but I couldn't get it out of park unless the engine was running.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (vwcrzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcrzy* »_
cant figure out how to remove panel in front of seat. 
Can anyone tell me what to look for in regards to a battery disconnect switch in the seat area. 


"...move the seat back far enough to un-bolt the front half of the seat frame (rear has hinges, to tilt back) to gain access to the battery. Then use a charger directly to the battery." --vwandbenzguy See: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=921294
The cut-off switch is red and rather large and obvious.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (vwcrzy)*

I'm really interested as to how you got this pre-PDI vehicle with no manual and a dead battery... did it "fall off the boat" on the way to the port??


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (xplay)*

I am only guessing about the pre PDI part. It still had all plastic on it and seat covers. I dont know any definite way to tell except the battery disconnect item.
Oh it was slightly damaged in transit!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (vwcrzy)*

What was the discount? How do you find out about these vehicles?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (xplay)*

I just hope it wasn't HOT or gray market form another country!
Cy


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Battery Access / Battery Disconnect Switch (cybulman)*

It is a perfectly legal US model. And to answer the previous post the discount wasnt enough!


_Modified by vwcrzy at 4:58 PM 7-6-2004_


----------

